# Mud on bead, SHEETROCK hopper



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

ok so I just bought the sheetrock hopper and am starting to use mud on bead. My question is this, what is the easiest way to switch from the square to round attachments? do u have to take the whole damn thing apart just to switch them out? Im pretty new to the whole mud on bead method, Ive always stapled it on. Sooo what do you guys think of it? Seems to be pretty solid, but a little bit of a pain in the ass if u have to empty all the mud out and take it apart just to switch the rubbers from square to round

Thanks!

-No coat Nick


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

get rid of the bead box is my advice:whistling2::jester:
no,some guys like them,to me their old tec though
here's a thread that maybe of interest to you http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/corner-bead-applicator-1520/
and yes I believe you half to take apart the bead box


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

what do you use 2buck? see im trying to get away from using reg. metal bead bc I hate how it goes on bc of, bad framing, bead is tweaked from the factory, rock is cut back too far, ect. vinly square sucks, especially the jumbo. So I thought the jumbo paper faced metal would be the way to go. So I bought the hopper and roller and I have only done one basement with it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

we use b1u paper bead,not the b1w's.but we do follow good rockers though,if we do have a repair ,we fire a few flat tapes before we apply the bead,,,,,if the rock is bad


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

If you were truly No-Coat Nick you would have bought the No-Coat hopper. Then you wouldn't have had to muck around changing anything to switch between beads. The No-Coat hopper has a square wiper on one side and the bullnose on the other so all you have to do is change directions depending on which you're using.


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

well the hopper had a square on one side and a round on the other side but I ASS-UMED that you had to have a square or round on both sides for it to work properly so i switched it. Maybe Im still wrong? Like I said, its all new to me. I didnt know no-coat made a hopper. Do you have to use their bead through it, or will any paper bead work?

thanks


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I run paper-faced through it too, no probs, even offset. I actually prefer to use the bullnose wiper even on square corners, it puts extra mud right where you need it if the board isn't perfect.

I'll just do some venting in case No-Coats paying attention. The hopper is easy to keep clean - all metal components are stainless except for the washers which rust and keep it from looking brand new. Why a company would go to such effort to make a bomber tool and then skimp on the washers-I don't get it!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

D's said:


> I run paper-faced through it too, no probs, even offset. I actually prefer to use the bullnose wiper even on square corners, it puts extra mud right where you need it if the board isn't perfect.
> 
> I'll just do some venting in case No-Coats paying attention. The hopper is easy to keep clean - all metal components are stainless except for the washers which rust and keep it from looking brand new. Why a company would go to such effort to make a bomber tool and then skimp on the washers-I don't get it!


 I got a hopper that I bought many years before no-coat (which definately has to be coated, just read the box it comes in), anyway, it has one end for 90's and one end for bullnose. Thinking about it, I have never seen any hopper that doesn't come that way.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

To the OP, it's all personal preference! I leave my square adaptor in all the time and use it for inside and offside off angles, bullnose, and square. You just need to tinker with it.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Basically you push the bead thru the opposite side of your type bead---round /push thru the square side----square/push thru round side first--- it does work that way,, been doing it with hopper since ,97 dont give up too quick,,,just like the bazooka,,give it a few times to learn everything has a learning curve


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I threw mine out years ago,too much screwing around setting it up and moving it around .I found it easyer to just strip the AP metal mud on the corner with a 10 inch,then roll it with a bead roller and coat it rite away ,don,t wipe down the tape(waist of time) ,the roller does that.I learned this in the Bay area in the 80s doing comercial smoothwall Iv read in here all different ways but my way is best (So i say) ,try it you,l like it.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Well...we tried. Might work out...*



D's said:


> I run paper-faced through it too, no probs, even offset. I actually prefer to use the bullnose wiper even on square corners, it puts extra mud right where you need it if the board isn't perfect.
> 
> I'll just do some venting in case No-Coats paying attention. The hopper is easy to keep clean - all metal components are stainless except for the washers which rust and keep it from looking brand new. Why a company would go to such effort to make a bomber tool and then skimp on the washers-I don't get it!


 
I sent a message to Structus, the makers of No Coat to invite them to DWT and give them an opportunity to participate.

I received the following message, not sure if it did any good or not...:blink:

Dear Rick,

Thank you for your comments. We here at Structus value our customers and value their comments because without being kept abreast, we will never know how to improve our products to exceed expectation. I will forward this to our machine shop for review.

Again, thank you,

*Ilima A. Aiu*
*Sales Administrator*
Structus Building Technologies, Inc.
Tel. 888-662-6281 
www.structus.com

_The leader in high performance drywall corner solutions._


-----Original Message-----
From: Rick Hardman [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, December 28, 2010 5:26 AM
To: Leads
Subject: NO-COAT Contact Us Notification

A visitor has attempted to contact Structus.

The site has promised a response within two business days.

Visitor information below:

=> Type of Business: Contractor - Commercial

=> name: Rick Hardman
=> email: [email protected]
=> phone: 
=> company: Hardman Systems Industrial
=> Type of Address: Business
=> address1: 
=> address2: 
=> city: 
=> state: 
=> zip 

<=CheckBoxes=>
(checkbox) NO-COAT Catalog => on
(checkbox) Product Sample Ring => off
(checkbox) DVD: Introduction to NO-COAT (Builders/Architects) => off
(checkbox) DVD: Contractors’ Business Results (Contractors) => off


<=How did visitor hear about us?=>

Online Search

<=Comments/Questions=>

=> message: FYI...you're being discussed on drywalltalk.com

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/mud-bead-sheetrock-hopper-1651/
I run paper-faced through it too, no probs, even offset. I actually prefer to use the bullnose wiper even on square corners, it puts extra mud right where you need it if the board isn't perfect.

I'll just do some venting in case No-Coats paying attention. The hopper is easy to keep clean - all metal components are stainless except for the washers which rust and keep it from looking brand new. Why a company would go to such effort to make a bomber tool and then skimp on the washers-I don't get it! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by D's; Today at 12:41 AM. 

Direct Link:

Referring Information:

Source: {REFERER_SOURCE}
Target: {REFERER_TARGET}

============================================================
If you have additional information which might help us
service your request, simply reply to this email.

Thank You,


----------

